# First Training Toss 2011 YB's



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I started my distance training tonight with a huge toss of 935 feet. All birds made it back as day birds!  http://www.ashbyloft.com/first-training-toss/


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your birds probably have ranged farther than that! But at least they took off and not like some of my birds that decide to walk home. Hahaha! I had to scare them to fly. LOL!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not sure they have ranged that far, maybe close. They have just wanted to circle my house for the few weeks I've been flying them. I decided it was time for some forced routing.

Hard to know what to do. I don't have a mentor, except what I can read here and find on the internet. I've just been going with what seems right. Hopefully it will all pay off in the races. 

I keep updating my website in hopes that it will help someone in the future trying to start out without a mentor.

If I can get a few birds in the top 10% on some of the races, I'll be very pleased.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How far will you go next time?
Dave


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Trying to decide. I've picked two spots. One is .75 miles and the other is 1.8 miles. I'll probably hit the shorter one tomorrow and the 1.8 miles on Wednesday. Hopefully I'll have time between taking kids to soccer and dance practices.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That last bb in the first creat looked a bit young for training.
Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok. Now I understand. Forced routing because they wont range far. Once a pigeon knows their loft from 1 mile radius they should know the place by now.

Your birds behavior during the flight seem to imply to me that they know the loft already. Did they circle or not? If they head straight to the loft, then they know the place. Usually they circle first to gauge or perhaps get their bearing first before proceeding home. That tests their navigational skill.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

My youngest ones were born first week of May. Too young? Actually quite a few of my birds are late hatched like that last week of April, first week of May. I decided I was going to race and it was already late in the game. Had to find what birds I could. Our races start in Mid August. I feel like I need to get them ready. I'll be gone a for a week soon too and there will be some down time. Kind of rushing things to an extent I guess.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Did they circle or not? If they head straight to the loft, then they know the place. Usually they circle first to gauge or perhaps get their bearing first before proceeding home. That tests their navigational skill.


No circling. Just headed straight for the loft. I was kind of surprised by that. I expected the circle.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't start training young birds till they drop 1 or 2 flights on the secondary flights. Can you post a pic of the wing?
Dave


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I can get a picture of a couple of the younger one's wings tomorrow. I'm fairly sure there hasn't been too much dropping of flights yet. I haven't cleaned up too many in the loft. In fact I kind of thought it would be advantageous to pull the 9th and 10th flights, but I'll wait to try that next year. My birds are too young for the most part.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Some body will come along to explain things better, thats just the way I do it.
Dave


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll find out tomorrow when exactly the races start. Maybe having a date will help someone give me some ideas on how I need to train. I feel like I want to get them out to a spot I've picked where they'll need to breakaway and head east. Most of the other lofts in the club are west and I want my birds independent enough to leave the pack at the right time. Not get sucked in to going to someone else's loft.

That point is about 17 miles way. I'd like to train some small group tosses and some singles etc... Then finish off with a couple of tosses from 75 miles right before the races start. Doesn't seem like there is much time to get all that done.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Looking over the last two years race reports, the races have started the 3rd weekend in August.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Some birds mature a lot faster than others. My Houbens would be ok but, my Fabry's would not get to fly this year at that age.
Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You probably can find someone to co-toss your birds with theirs so that your birds will learn to break from.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The best place to break away from the other birds in the race is at the release point...But those pigeons are ONE in a MILLION.....Just train on YOUR line of flight....It would be better if you can to train at 30 to 40 miles out at YOUR breaking point for YOUR birds....That would give them a better chance at victory !!..........Alamo


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Since you don't have a mentor I'll share with you the ideas of mine. Theirs nice pigeon people, and then their is him. Hes done a lot for me, given me supplies, birds, crates, helped me vaccinate, I wish everyone had a guy like him to help them out. But the goal is to start training 4 weeks before the big race. 5 mile tosses twice if they seem like they need it give it to them another time, then 2 10 miles, 2 20 miles, 2 35 miles, 2 50 miles, and we haven't really discussed what I oughta do after the 50 mile ones. He goes out to 100 miles, but I can't do that.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Thinking more about it overnight. I'll give them two more weeks to mature some more. That will still give me time to get them trained down the road. More loft flying until then.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Two weeks befoe the races start I send them with my wife to work, 17 miles and when they get home I take them on another toss. The more times you can take your young birds out the better.
Dave


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's the wing on the youngest of my birds. Doesn't look to me like it has dropped any of the feathers. But I don't really know exactly what we're looking for.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

No that bird has not droped a feather yet. If you wait 2 weeks to train that may help. When new feathers come in you can tell, they look fresh and new.
Dave


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I gave them two weeks and took them out to almost 2 miles today. http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-10-2011/ It went pretty good. Birds took about 15 minutes to show up. I guess at this stage, a little messing around is just figuring out the area.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

They looked good to my untrained eye, and way better than my first toss.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice training toss. I'm impressed that they are April-May hatches and they fly like that.
By the way how did you save the google maps image? When I saved my flight course it saved it as driving directions and lost the satellite image format with the pinpoints that I had selected. Did you use a simple screen capture application or is their option in google maps that I over looked?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Updated my website post with my PM toss from tonight. 5 miles. Birds did great even though there was a storm rolling through. http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-10-2011/


Jax....

I simply did a screen print and cut it down in photoshop. See this post for how I use this distance calculator... http://www.ashbyloft.com/distance-calculator/


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

12 Volt Man said:


> Updated my website post with my PM toss from tonight. 5 miles. Birds did great even though there was a storm rolling through. http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-10-2011/
> 
> 
> Jax....
> ...


Thanx for the link to the distance calculator and the helpful tip. Here is an map of where I released my ybs today from..









Straight line distance is like 4.9 miles but I think the birds took the long way home today.


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

Nice birds, But especially nice ring tone.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice Jax. I bet they hugged the edge of that water. It would be interesting to know if they went in a straight line across the water.



> Nice birds, But especially nice ring tone.


Yup, never fails always get that text message or email on my phone when I'm trying to film something.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've started training. I had some early babies that I've had out to 30 miles, and stopped for a while and am at it again with both of my YB groups. Not going to jinx myself by telling how I'm doing as to losses. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> I've started training. I had some early babies that I've had out to 30 miles, and stopped for a while and am at it again with both of my YB groups. Not going to jinx myself by telling how I'm doing as to losses. Good luck to everyone.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I've got my birds out to 16 miles as of tonight. Had a few not make it back from tonight's toss.  Hoping they will be in the loft tomorrow.

Here's the last two night's toss info... 
http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-11-2011/
http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-12-2011/


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Rob I hope they all make it back for you tomorrow. I can appreciate how nerve racking that can be... keep us posted.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Matt M said:


> Hey Rob I hope they all make it back for you tomorrow. I can appreciate how nerve racking that can be... keep us posted.


On a quick count, looks like they made it back. Hoping they don't start to like these overnight adventures.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I could'nt really make out the audio but do your birds fly over those hills or do they try and fly around them?

Also what time in the evening did you do your release?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Still missing 4 birds after that last toss. I'll be taking them out to 30 miles on Saturday morning and Sunday morning.

Jax...
That was at 7pm it's been getting dark here around 9:45. I hope that was enough time. It's still pretty other any earlier. Wish I could fly them in the morning during the week, but I leave for work at 4:30am still very dark.

The birds don't go over the mountains. They fly in the flat valley that spot is kind of a bottleneck between the mountains and a Willard Bay. I kind of want my birds to really know that spot and breakaway east right in that area.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

12 Volt Man said:


> Jax...
> That was at 7pm it's been getting dark here around 9:45. I hope that was enough time. It's still pretty other any earlier. Wish I could fly them in the morning during the week, but I leave for work at 4:30am still very dark.


Everyone is different but I close the flights around 8:00pm. But my birds are roosted where they want by about 7:00pm. Sooo _maybe_ try your tosses a little earlier?? But at least you are getting them out there and while it may hurt .. the basket is culling for you. 

Take care and beat of luck to you/


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> .. the basket is culling for you.
> 
> Take care and beat of luck to you/


Good point.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> Everyone is different but I close the flights around 8:00pm. But my birds are roosted where they want by about 7:00pm. Sooo _maybe_ try your tosses a little earlier?? But at least you are getting them out there and while it may hurt .. the basket is culling for you.
> 
> Take care and beat of luck to you/


I didnt quite understand, are you saying by 7 they are settled, as in if they are out in a tree at 7 they pretty much want to sleep out or dont plan on going in until tomorrow? only asking because I may have to start traning in the afternoons also.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

newtopidgeons said:


> I didnt quite understand, are you saying by 7 they are settled, as in if they are out in a tree at 7 they pretty much want to sleep out or dont plan on going in until tomorrow? only asking because I may have to start traning in the afternoons also.


No. My birds are in the loft. Prisoner breeders. They are pretty active all day long except when it gets too hot. Then like all of us they just hunker down till the heat passes. But by 7-ish they are all set. I just leave the flights open a little longer for some extra cool air for them. 

Good luck with your training. Losses can be cut by being 100% sure they are healthy.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> No. My birds are in the loft. Prisoner breeders. They are pretty active all day long except when it gets too hot. Then like all of us they just hunker down till the heat passes. But by 7-ish they are all set. I just leave the flights open a little longer for some extra cool air for them.
> 
> Good luck with your training. Losses can be cut by being 100% sure they are healthy.


Thank you.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Went to 30 miles today. I guess it went ok, still have a few birds out though 
http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-16-2011/


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Watched todays training video and your birds look like they are doing real good !! In your trapping video, you hit the nail on the head with feeding them. Cut back on your nightime feed if you are going to train in the morning. Teaching the birds to come home from different distances is one thing, but getting them to come straight home and immediately trap is a whole nother story. Many races are lost because birds will hit out on a roof and sit there for 20 minutes, sometimes longer before they decide to trap.

For now the only motivation you hold is food !!

Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Went to the same 30 mile spot again today. Marked improvement on speed coming back. Lost 3 birds yesterday but all the birds I tossed today made it home. http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-17-2011/


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

birds are looking good on those toss training. I myself is doing some training and yesterday I did my first 30 mile toss and 1 did not come back until this morning. Probably because I toss them at 6:30 in the evening and was a little cloudy. anyway, tomorrow another 30 mile toss and I will do in on an earlier time.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, since there's a few disasters floating around this forum today.... I guess I'll add mine to the mix... http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07182011/


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I have to attack your thread and share my disaster as well. Took my birds on their second 10 mile toss today. Took me 16 minutes to get home and when I got home both groups were circling decided I didn't feel like whistling so I went inside to eat breakfast. After breakfast I came out whistled a bit and threw up a dropper and after a few minutes they came in for their breakfast all the birds were there. Then I thought I'd let them out (I have them on an open loft system, until their tosses get to like 35 miles) They flew for a bit and then sat in a tree they like to sit in. Then BAM a hawk came in through the trees birds bolted away even the Sattinnetes feathers were on the ground. The fact that a bird survived is doubtful in my mind I'm at work now, but I hope and pray that I go home and all my birds are there. I just feel horrible after taking them on a toss them coming back and eating, then a hawk gets one. I feel like I can live with loosing them road training but when a hawk does it just really hurts.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> ... After breakfast I came out whistled a bit and threw up a dropper and after a few minutes they came in for their breakfast all the birds were there. Then I thought I'd let them out (I have them on an open loft system, until their tosses get to like 35 miles) They flew for a bit and then sat in a tree they like to sit in. Then BAM a hawk came in through the trees birds bolted away even the Sattinnetes feathers were on the ground. The fact that a bird survived is doubtful in my mind I'm at work now, but I hope and pray that I go home and all my birds are there. I just feel horrible after taking them on a toss them coming back and eating, then a hawk gets one. I feel like I can live with loosing them road training but when a hawk does it just really hurts.


I hope all your birds are there when you get home! But I think you may have to re-think your open loft system. IMO if the birds aren't out on a training toss or actively loft flying (not sitting on the loft or house) they need to be inside...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

A lot of people have been trying to convince me out of my open loft system on here, I don't mean to sound rude but its been a proven system by my mentor and I plan on sticking to it. No open loft for a few days thats always been working.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope those 6 birds get back home tomorrow. I did the same mistake yesterday on my second 30 mile toss when I toss them on a cloudy day and got dark too fast and eventually loosing 1 bird. I am down to 32 on my team and hopefully I don't loose anymore before the race starts and I hope you don't loose any more birds as well.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I ended up with all but two back from that bad toss. Gave them a break last night with some loft flying.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

12 Volt Man said:


> I ended up with all but two back from that bad toss. Gave them a break last night with some loft flying.


So is your total losses 9 birds so far? I've been trying to count through this thread.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> So is your total losses 9 birds so far? I've been trying to count through this thread.


Well, if I count the one my dog ate and the one that got injured by the dogs (and retired to the breeder section).... and the ones I lost... I started with 35. Now down to 24 Young Birds I can fly. So yeah, I've lost 9 since I started road training them. At this rate I hope I have some birds left by the end of the race season 

I figured I would lose some just didn't think so many, so quickly. I guess the good news is that I'm learning a lot and should be better prepared and experienced for next year.

Really wish I planned things better and started earlier in the year with racing. I'll try to have more young birds born earlier in the year. Next year. 

I've got 4 late hatch Houbens coming in the mail today for the breeder side. Gives me at least something to think about for next year.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

First to Hatch.....Open loft is OK for OLD BIRDS....But not YB`s.....I don`t let my YB`s feet touch the ground...They don`t get worms,and bad diseases that way...If they are out,they are flying....Birds having a HABIT of sitting in a tree,will give you ulcers on race day...They will seek the comfort of the TREE,and NOT the loft....If they would sit ON the loft all day,I would say then maybe your OK..But you still have the hawks to contend with....Do it your way right now...But I will bet $$$$$$$ you will not do it next year,when your birds HOME to the TREE......Alamo


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

12 Volt Man said:


> I've got 4 late hatch Houbens coming in the mail today for the breeder side. Gives me at least something to think about for next year.


You could do a lot worse.  I hold them in high reguards.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thought I'd say I didn't loose any birds to that hawk yesterday. Alamo we'll see what happens this year maybe I won't do it this way next year. But the farther they go out on tosses the more behaved they are becoming a few don't land in trees anymore just go in. The ones that land in trees don't as long like on 3 mile tosses when it was 10 minutes of whistling now it takes them a minute or two, my mentor said they'd start getting the hang of it and the further I take them the quicker they'll trap.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I give my young birds a lot of open loft. I never have a problem with trapping. I also do not keep them starving, to make trapping easier. Some do that.

I do have problems with them all coming home though. 

I know what the problem is, but I haven't figured out yet how to fix it. The problem is that my birds never route. Ever. The best they do is fly around my property for ten minutes or less. I have to take them down the road to make them learn the area. It might be because I have different ages together. All young birds, but three rounds of birds on open loft together.


I'll get it right someday. Or not.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

conditionfreak said:


> I give my young birds a lot of open loft. I never have a problem with trapping. I also do not keep them starving, to make trapping easier. Some do that.
> 
> I do have problems with them all coming home though.
> 
> I know what the problem is, but I haven't figured out yet how to fix it. The problem is that my birds never route. Ever. The best they do is fly around my property for ten minutes or less. I have to take them down the road to make them learn the area. It might be because I have different ages together. All young birds, but three rounds of birds on open loft together.


conditionfreak -- First off, I was very sorry to hear about your race from Saturday. That's a major downer and I would be devasted as well and would just say hang in there.

On the issue of your birds not routing... Just a guess here and only speaking from limited experience but maybe the open loft has something to do with the reason your young birds won't route? Maybe having access to do what they want during open loft takes away the desire for the young birds to take to the air and explore? I'm sure there would be better advice from more seasoned racers on here but to me giving young birds open loft would be like raising teenagers without any curfew. Seems like they need structure and rules to be drilled into them so they get the picture and learn the rules.

My young birds come busting out of the loft like a swarm of bees the second I open the landing board, about 90% of them are already there waiting at that time of morning for when they know they'll be loft flying and the rest come immediately swooping out to catch up. They're up and gone within seconds. If you hold them in for a day they get even more excited to be let go, which kind of lends some support to the idea that open loft takes away the excitement of having their freedom.

I held about 10 May hatches back for a couple weeks so they wouldn't get swept away with the March and April hatches who route every day and fly out of sight for about an hour, but even in those couple weeks the May hatches started routing on their own for shorter periods and this week have joined in as part of the big group that goes out all as one for the full time.

Best of luck with your birds and racing!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

My birds had open loft for 10+ hours every day (not anymore since I started road training now they'll get a few hours). My birds were crazy!!! As soon as I let them out they were up for an hour routing, then come back and around noon they'd fly around the loft for 30-60 minutes then an hour before feeding time they might do so again. My birds were on open loft but they weren't lazy about it they got their hours under the wing.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I had one more bird back in the loft today so I only ended up losing one bird last toss.  
Went back out to 30 miles tonight and released the birds in two groups. It's dark now and there's still 4 birds out. http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-20-2011/


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I lost one yesterday and one today, still might come back who knows....I'm down to 21


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

54 miles this morning. Birds came back FAST. (well fast for me anyway). http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-73-2011/


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

54 miles in 58 min. is very good time at least compared to mine! Sounds like this farthest toss was your best toss yet, a good sign that they'll be ready for you right on schedule for that first race.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry... It was actually an hour and 8 minutes. Typo on the release time. Still fast for my birds so far.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

12 Volt Man said:


> 54 miles this morning. Birds came back FAST. (well fast for me anyway). http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-73-2011/


Someone just changed to morning tosses.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> Someone just changed to morning tosses.


I really should go to mornings only. Tonight's toss had some issues. 60 miles... http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-26-2011/


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Last night was exactly the same as the night before. I can only hope that the exercise is doing the birds some good, because they are returning slow. http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-27-2011/


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

If it is posable for you to do I would tell you to do all training tosses from this point in the mornings and loft fly them at night. Your goal is to get them to race home not just to come home.

My training tosses were always in the morning before their one and only meal of the day. Almost 1/3 of my race mix was barley. The ones who got home late got nothing but the left over barley. By two week from the first race I had to drive 90 miles an hour home if I was going to see them trap. 50 + birds would trap in less than 5 seconds. All the birds would not even be clocked because they were climing over the other birds as they went through the trap.

I want to mention that on race day they dig get the same mix without the barley.

Just giving you something to think about.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I wish I could train in the mornings. I'm on my way to work by 4:45am. Not even close to light out yet. I can loft fly each night and do tosses in the mornings on the weekends if that is better. 

I think I need to change things up a bit though. Maybe shorter night tosses in small groups, ones, twos etc.. Then long tosses on the weekends?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> If it is posable for you to do I would tell you to do all training tosses from this point in the mornings and loft fly them at night. Your goal is to get them to race home not just to come home.
> 
> My training tosses were always in the morning before their one and only meal of the day. Almost 1/3 of my race mix was barley. The ones who got home late got nothing but the left over barley. By two week from the first race I had to drive 90 miles an hour home if I was going to see them trap. 50 + birds would trap in less than 5 seconds. All the birds would not even be clocked because they were climing over the other birds as they went through the trap.
> 
> ...


Ace, if you loft fly at night and only feed n the mornings, how do you get them to trap in the evening? Mine are trained to come in at a feed call, but I wouldn't want to call them in if there was nothing in there for them. A snack of peanuts perhaps?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Ace, if you loft fly at night and only feed n the mornings, how do you get them to trap in the evening? Mine are trained to come in at a feed call, but I wouldn't want to call them in if there was nothing in there for them. *A snack of peanuts perhaps*?


Yes, As young birds when moved from the breeding loft they go slowly from open feed to three meals a day down to two and then one meal in the morning and a snack a few peanuts, corn and a little safflower at night. Just enough to make them all scramble to get a few peices.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

75 miles this morning. http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-07-30-2011/


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Went back to 30 miles for tonight's toss http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-08-03-2011/


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Kastle Loft said:


> Ace, if you loft fly at night and only feed n the mornings, how do you get them to trap in the evening? Mine are trained to come in at a feed call, but I wouldn't want to call them in if there was nothing in there for them. A snack of peanuts perhaps?


Mine have open loft and head in well before dark. I do give them peanuts and other small snacks on the grass in front of the loft though in the evenings, but they don't trap to them.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Birds look great, not even a lap !!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Tried to get to 75 or 100 miles this morning but it didn't work out. Went to 50 instead. Hopefully a long toss tomorrow http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-08-06-2011/


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Sent 32 birds only have 10 back so far. From what I hear that percentage of birds back is the word all around.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

We had the club get together today to clean the race trailer. A lot of racers in our area have lost birds. One guy lost 30 on a single toss.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

12 Volt Man said:


> We had the club get together today to clean the race trailer. A lot of racers in our area have lost birds. One guy lost 30 on a single toss.


 Thats probably the one reason I stopped racing myself , its very hard losing so many birds ,losing races is nothing compared to losing all your birds .


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

100 Miles! http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-08-07-2011/


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

How did your birds do on the 100 mile toss.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

They did ok. I am still have two birds out, and hope they come back. I would have liked to have them come in a little faster, but I think they are doing well.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

100 miles again. This time combined a few lofts for a practice run. Watch the video here ... http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-08-13-2011/


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

30 Mile toss this evening. Birds put up a decent speed for me.... http://www.ashbyloft.com/training-toss-08-15-2011/


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Good Job !!


----------

